# Fish identification



## Elg5 (Aug 25, 2019)

Can anyone identify this fish please?


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Maybe one of the red shoulder peacocks...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Similar to this, an unnatural Aulonocara Peacock that is hard to know the lineage
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1311
Hard to know an "exact" name with these man bred fish, they vary alot


----------

